# new to the cabe



## laid55 (Oct 9, 2015)

Been lurking for a while! time to join the the rest of the old bike addicts!!
pic of my 38' Schwinn built Ben Hur.




have a few others that i will post some pics of later.
also My boys prewar Colson with 46' Whizzer kit barn find. We've been gathering a few missing parts. hope to have it running soon!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 9, 2015)

What are you missing for the whizzer? Might be able to help.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 9, 2015)

Kool bikes! Really like your son's bike! Welcome!


----------



## laid55 (Oct 9, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> What are you missing for the whizzer? Might be able to help.




looking for an original exhaust pipe. hopefully matching the patina of the bike. clutch lever/cable. should be close after that!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 9, 2015)

You could try Quenton Guenther in NC(252-475-0406 cell phone
quincy163@yahoo.com) ,Ron Houk in California and maybe Ray Spangler in Illinois. Also Fred White (whizzerfred@yahoo.com or (330) 537-4182) in Ohio might have something.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 9, 2015)

Well hello and welcome! We sent you the motor brackets for that Whizzer 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## laid55 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Well hello and welcome! We sent you the motor brackets for that Whizzer
> 
> Darcie/Nick




right on Nick!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome to the Cabe!
Nice prewar Schwinn!
Schwinns and cyclelocks are my forte!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2015)

It was cool meeting you at Long Beach Swap. I was the guy with the 38 Schwinn bf goodrich black and ivory. I was complimenting you on your Schwinn and Whizzer


----------



## Pantmaker (Oct 13, 2015)

Cool rides...welcome.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 14, 2015)

Glad to have another father and son partnership in the hobby.
Welcome to the madness

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------

